# B&O Penta Advice



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I was skimming Craigslist the other day and found a pair of Penta's listed for $100. I am going today to buy them. Over the phone the lady did say that the midrange drivers had started the inevitable "foam rot", so she dropped the asking price from $300 to $100. I have looked these speakers up on eBay, and the average asking price is around $600-$1,000 (with rotten drivers!). My question is, is it worth it to repair them and keep them? Or just post them on eBay and try to flip a profit? Anybody have any experience with these? I am somewhat mechanically inclined, how hard is it to refoam these? I found a few kits on eBay for around $60 for all eight pieces, making total investment of ~$160.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I never thought that they were all that great a speaker, but they do have eye appeal. For $100 I would definitely fix them and sell them if they just have bad surrounds.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Ok, so I bought the speakers! I figured $100 wouldn't break the bank. I found a company online that specializes in refoaming speakers ( www.simplyspeakers.com ) that will repair them for $28 dollars each ($224 + shipping total) making my total investment thus far $324. The speakers that I am going to replace these with are from a Fluance 5.0 package. My question now is, will the quality of sound be worth the total investment of about $350? They definitely make a statement! I mean WOW, pictures do no justice! Hopefully someone with some history with these can offer some insight...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

IME, these are easily worth that price in terms of sound. Certainly not a great deal for the thousands that they cost new, or even for what a rebuilt set might sell for used, but they are not bad. And they are pretty cool...I'd put them in a bedroom or secondary system for sure.


----------

